# Fischen ohne Schein aber in begleitung?



## Hyzio (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Angelportler ich habe eine kleine frage bei der ich nicht genau weis was da nun sache ist.

Es geht um folgendes :

Nehmen wir mal folgendes an - 

Ich habe den Angelschein und bin in einem verein z.b: Augsburger , habe dort die erlaubnis an 5 verschiedenen seen zu angeln .. so nun meine frage

Darf ich jemanden mitnhemen der auch angelt und KEINEN schein hat solange ICH dabei bin und das beaufsichtige ? Weil im gesetzbuch steht ... ( Bayern )

Also das ist als frage dargestellt :

Wie viele Personen dürfen bei Verpachtung eines Fischereirechts an eine juristische Person aufgrund des Pachtvertrages ohne Erlaubnisschein die Fischerei ausüben?

Antwort ist 3 Personen :

So nun meine Frage : Da ich an den Verein gezahlt hab hab ich ja das recht an den besagten seen zu fischen dürfte ich dann bis zu 3 personen mitnehmen die in meiner gegenwart mitfischen und die keinen angelschein haben ? #c

Oder darf ich da garkeinen mitnehmenund das gilt nur dann wenn ich mir selber einen see direkt pachten würde ?

Hoffe das man das einigermasen versteht was ich zusammenkritzel ^^

Schonmal vielen dank für die antworten


mfg


----------



## Jens84 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen ohne Schein aber in begleitung?*



Hyzio schrieb:


> Da ich an den Verein gezahlt hab hab ich ja das recht an den besagten seen zu fischen dürfte ich dann bis zu 3 personen mitnehmen die in meiner gegenwart mitfischen und die keinen angelschein haben ? #c
> 
> Oder darf ich da garkeinen mitnehmenund das gilt nur dann wenn ich mir selber einen see direkt pachten würde ?



Nur weil du eine Angelkarte gekauft hast bist du (leider) kein Pächter. Du hast nur das Recht zu angeln erworben.

Wie du schon erkannt gilt dies wohl nur wenn du selbst Pächter bist.

MfG Jens #h


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen ohne Schein aber in begleitung?*

Und für Bayern gilt, auch im eigenen Gewässer braucht man einen "Angelschein".


----------



## Glöckchen (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen ohne Schein aber in begleitung?*

Ohne Angelschein darf niemand angeln - außer Jugendlichen, die diesen Jugendschein ohne Prüfung haben (gibt es den eigentlich in allen Bundesländern?), die dürfen in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen mit Angelschein.


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen ohne Schein aber in begleitung?*

Stimmt so auch nicht, in einigen Bundesländern braucht der Inhaber des Fischereirechts, also der Eigentümer oder der Pächter eines Gewässers, keinen Fischereischein.

Ach ja, Jugenfischereischein gibt es überall.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen ohne Schein aber in begleitung?*

Du mußt unterscheiden zwischen Fischereiberechtigungsschein z.B. Tageskarte (der ist hier gemeint) und dem Fischereischein aufgrund der Fischerprüfung !

Also: Der Pächter oder Besitzer eines Fischereirechts darf an sein Gewässer Begleitpersonen mitnehmen, die keine Erlaubnis für dieses Gewässer kaufen müssen (z.B. Tageskarte), diese brauchen aber dennoch, sowie sie angeln,  den Fischereischein.

Dies liegt darin, dass in Bayern behördlich festgelegt wird, wieviele Fischereiberechtigungen für ein Gewässer ausgegeben werden darf. Diese berechnet sich nach einer Formel, der die Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers zugrunde legt.
Derzeit bin ich für meinen Verein in Verhandlungen, damit eine höhere Zahl, als die errechnete in den Vertrag aufgenommen wird, sonst ist eine weitere Finanzierung des Vereins nicht mehr gewährleistet .. der Vertrag liegt nun, nachdem er den Weg über die Gemeinde, Landratsamt genommen hat (= der übliche Weg, da dort in Bayern an sich jeder Pachtvertrag bzw. Fischereirechte vorliegen müssen (was sie aber nicht tun, da es kaum jemand weiß oder ernst nimmt ), zur Prüfung bei entprechender Stelle der Regierung von Obb.) |rolleyes
#h


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen ohne Schein aber in begleitung?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Aber da der TE von Bayern schreib, ...



Richtig, für Bayern, aber Glöckchen ist Bönnsch und in NRW gilt das oben gesagte.


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen ohne Schein aber in begleitung?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass er einen auf den "Sack" bekommt, er angelt ja nicht schwarz sondern sein Begleiter . Der würde aber wiederum überall in der Republik einen auf den Selbigen bekommen. In Bayern gibt es aber noch die Helferregelung. Der Helfer darf zwar nicht selber angeln aber er darf beim Angeln helfen. |rolleyes


----------



## Jemir (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischen ohne Schein aber in begleitung?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Als Helfer darf er den Kescher tragen.... mehr aber auch nicht - er darf theoretisch nichtmal eine fangbereite Angel außerhalb des Gewässers in der Hand halten....


 
Zumindest nicht in Gewässernähe, wenn kein Wasser in der Nähe ist kann er soviel haben wie er tragen kann


----------

